# Sonic Diplomat on Youtube



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

We will be playing at the Airdrie Centennial Events at Nose Creek Park on Saturday September 12 from 4 - 5:15 in Tent #2.
Come out and celebrate Airdrie's 100th B-Day with us!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRysa4c5o2o


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Some recent stuff...

YouTube - Sonic Diplomat - Misty Mountain Hop

YouTube - Sonic Diplomat - Unsound

YouTube - Sonic Diplomat - Diggin a Hole

YouTube - Sonic Diplomat - Longview


----------

